# nail trimming



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

all right, here's the scenario:

i've owned B since he was 8 wks old, trimmed his nails as needed (2x/mo, 1x/mo), never been "quicked", always given him a (tiny) treat w/every clip.

he is now nearly 2, and has *suddenly* become REALLY stressed about having his feet handled in general, and his nails trimmed in particular. we are talking heavy panting/jerking his feet away. 

if he was not MY dog, i would say he's been quicked pretty badly--but he IS my dog, and has NEVER been quicked badly or even slightly. so what's going on???

my first thought is just to handle his feet randomly (and that's what i've been doing for the past month w/no improvement) (same thing i do to desensitize the mouth exam), but he really seems to get freaked about his toes all of the *sudden*.

ideas?? just keep handling his feet/toes? this is really weird to me b/c he's never been trimmed by anyone but me, and never quicked.

could he have picked up on the Dobe being quicked? i know i'm getting out *there*, but B's never been hurt and all the sudden he's freaking on me on trimming his nails....](*,) ](*,) 

HELP!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would keep handling and reward for compliance. Bits at a time!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

One of his paws could be hurting for some reason or the other. Check the webbing very carefully for cuts, redness, or stickers from brush. I discovered a small cut near the pad on Zoso's foot one night after agility. No wonder he wasn't real thrilled with jumps that night.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I have the same issue with my Dobe. I take him to the vet now to have his nails done. I'm hoping he'll learn that it MUST be done and we can start over again at home. I can handle his feet, massage his toes but the minute the nail clippers come out the battle and freaking out begins. Dremlel doesn't help either. I've never had this level of a problem with any dogs (Dobes, GSP, JRT and Afghans) in the past.

Hopefully you'll find a solution and will share it with us.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, last night i just tipped his forefeet w lots of treats; that's what brought about my post. this panting, trying to bail (i did have the foresight to leash him first) business just really has me puzzled....

i considered doing a "koehler" with him but decided at this point (b/c this behavior just cropped up in the last 2 mo), to go w/treats, calmness, "no big deal" when done. but like yours, pauline, just the clippers coming out reduces him to "nerve-bag". and he's not a nerve-bag kind of dog at all. it's just WEIRD to me.

i'm going to try daily handling of his feet with and w/out clippers present, and try to get him to accept clippers just being stroked across his feet with no foot-jerking. haha. 

if i find a miracle cure, i'll post it. and any other ideas will be MORE than welcome


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As odd as it sounds, I've seen less stress in dogs that have the nails dremmeled. Dull clippers can crush the nail instead of a clean cut. Just a few more thoughts.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm surprised. Everyone doesn't dremmel their dogs nails? I just set up my grooming table, my 6 dogs hop up one at a time, their head goes in the grooming noose, and they stand politely to get their nails dremmeled. The vast majority of dogs prefer dremmeling to nail clippers, and I personally prefer them more at my height just to make it easier for me, and much less wiggle room for them on a table. They just naturally behave on the table.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Maren and Bob had some good points. I'd check his carefully for an injury, something like jamming a thin stick into the webbing or pad might not even leave a visible hole but can sure hurt like an SOB because it goes in deep then comes back out. And old clippers can really hurt. I mainly dremel my dogs, but do have clippers around for those times it's been awhile, and I want to get them shorter real quick then finish them off with the dremel. I just buy the 10-20.00 ones at the store, whatever brand they happen to have, don't use them that much, and still replace them at least once a year, and probably even more often. 

I'd keep doing the desensitizing for now, but you may have to just eventually tell him "lay still because I said so". You might also try changing the position you do nails in though. If you normally do them with the dog sitting, have them lay down or stand. A different position might have different associations.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

great feedback people! i'm gonna have to get a dremel i think; it's just that i'm old and set in my ways, and the clippers i have are top of the line (i can shave off pieces thin enough to read a book thru), and i'm old and set in my ways (but not as old as *some mods* on the forum <ducks>).

did i just repeat myself????? OMG...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> great feedback people! i'm gonna have to get a dremel i think; it's just that i'm old and set in my ways, and the clippers i have are top of the line (i can shave off pieces thin enough to read a book thru), and i'm old and set in my ways (but not as old as *some mods* on the forum <ducks>).
> 
> did i just repeat myself????? OMG...


Hey, some of us old farts DO use a dremel. :razz: :wink: 
It may already be on the forum here but there is a good article on doing nails with a Dremel at doberdawn.com .......I think :grin: :grin:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> ... but there is a good article on doing nails with a Dremel at doberdawn.com .......I think :grin: :grin:


..or somewhere....#-o #-o i think i have it on my favorites list....maybe...](*,) :roll: i really just need to go force myself to buy a dremel, but it never seems to get on my "list", and if it's not on the "list" when i go shopping, well, it just doesn't get bought.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Sometimes you can not fix it. I had a female GSD the would get right pissy when it was nail trimming time, actually pissy about alot of stuff. She would not bite me but would go for anyone else. It was a battle to trim her nails safely, for her. What I had to start doing was take her to dads and hold her in a head lock and kept her from biting him while he trimmed her nails. I tried everything else but she was just not having it, so it resulted to just doing it the tough love way.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, i've had those kinds of dogs in the past. what just PUZZLES me about Brix is that he's always been fine until the november trimming session...he's never been quicked or anything, and the Dobe, while he doesn't "like" having his nails trimmed, doesn't fight it either.

i just don't get where it came from, but maybe i don't need to either: just deal w/the issue as best i can.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

ann freier said:


> great feedback people! i'm gonna have to get a dremel i think; it's just that i'm old and set in my ways, and the clippers i have are top of the line (i can shave off pieces thin enough to read a book thru),.


What brand are the trimmers you have that can do that? I have these crap $20 clippers and I'm sure they crush my dogs nail now that they are about 9 mos old. I've never quicked her in the past but the last 2 times I tried with the clippers we have, I did and couldn't understand why. 

My dog is RAW fed and she needs her nails trimmed once a week or else. I've never seen a dog grow nails so quick.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> What brand are the trimmers you have that can do that? I have these crap $20 clippers and I'm sure they crush my dogs nail now that they are about 9 mos old. I've never quicked her in the past but the last 2 times I tried with the clippers we have, I did and couldn't understand why.
> 
> My dog is RAW fed and she needs her nails trimmed once a week or else. I've never seen a dog grow nails so quick.


I would get a dremel. It's easy. I make my dogs lay on the ground and give my dogs a bone or something of high value. They are not crazy about nail sanding time but I am the boss. I will leave the prong on and give a short correction if the try and get up. I also reward with a large treat at the end. I usually only have to do the front claws on my two GSDs. I even do my nerve bag Yorkie but surprisingly she is the best. Go to lowes or homedepot and get the variable speed one. I always work mine on the lowest setting. I think I have the 1/2 inch sanding drum with 120 grit sanding bands. I start at one nail and do just a little, go to the next and next and so on. I do not like to sand too long on one nail because they do get hot. If I keep rotating nails the nails do not get too hot. I like to use one hand on the dremel and lay it horizontal to the ground and one hand on the paw. I move the paw and not the dremel. This works best for me. I push the nail out that I am grinding with my thumb. 

Do not give up on your first attempt because it might seem like a Circus. It does get easier after two or three sessions. I can now do it in just a few minutes. I also want to give a tip to not allow your dog to control the situation at all. Once you are getting close to the end make sure you do not end when the dog is anxious or trying to pull his paw away. If you do this then it will make the dog stronger the next time around. Even though I might be done I might just nick two or three nails while they are calm and then let them up. Remember to finish on your terms and not theirs.

here's a link to the sanding drum and bands

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/attachm...tachment-accessory-group.htm?H=188569&G=66408


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I was sorta thinking of this one http://www.dremel.com/en-us/tools/tool-detail.htm?H=188091&G=66204&I=69808 Or would the angle not work right?


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> I was sorta thinking of this one http://www.dremel.com/en-us/tools/tool-detail.htm?H=188091&G=66204&I=69808 Or would the angle not work right?


I would give it a try. Just buy it at lowes or homedepot. Take it back if you do not like it.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> I was sorta thinking of this one http://www.dremel.com/en-us/tools/tool-detail.htm?H=188091&G=66204&I=69808 Or would the angle not work right?


that one is variable speed. I think it is important. The two speed ones are just too fast. I even think the pet one only goes as low as 7000 rpm. I like to use 5000 rpm.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

geoff-the only thing on my trimmers is "767 stainless millers forge italy". i've had 'em for 20+ ys now, never needed sharpened, and like i said, i can shave off nail thin enough to see thru. 

i am gonna have to try a dremel though....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i'm going to try daily handling of his feet with and w/out clippers present, and try to get him to accept clippers just being stroked across his feet with no foot-jerking. haha.


I've found this to be invaluable. Incorporate the paws (and BTW, many dogs hate having their paws handled) into light all-over massage, etc.

Also, I've done well with doing one claw a day with a newly-adopted guy -- hardly got excited about it before it was over.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

it's been simply the best technique i've found of training dogs/horses to having their feet handled : repetition with no big deal made of it, as SOON as they submit to having the foot handled/picked up, release. no big deal, but maybe a treat (or not). 

then add handling the nail/hoof (just tapping a hoof w/your finger at first), then release.

along with fat *pets*, one of my other OCD things is horses/dogs that won't submit to handling their feet; it's one of those "you have to do it" things. i'll take the time with young ones and older ones (i could tell horse tales, but...); this boy of mine just puzzles me.

BTW--today is his birthday!!!    two whole years old, and he's still mentally stable with me as his owner!!!!! and he still tracks (both free and laid) with his genetic deep nose, into the track!!!

thank heavens he's such a good boy


----------

